# New to Casting setup. Need more distance..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I now have my first setup. It's a Tsunami (10ft)coupled with a Slosh 20 reel. I love it! I went out with Shaggy once to get some pointers on casting. Being that I hever casted one before. I have been out three times total with it now,a nd on the field it looks like i'm averaging 50yards (give or take). My question is to you.. With a 4 once sinker how far should be be casting. I have been told for the eastern shore you need to cast at least 60+ yards.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

You should be able t cast 89-90 yards with just a sinker. Scrool down and you will find tips that will help you get there.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*scroll down?*

Got TIPS?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

that rod and reel is capapble of 125+ yards no problem with a 4 ounce once you get a good technique

which brakes do u have in the reel?
how is your spool tension set?
what line is on the reel?

The reel comes with red and white brakes..you may want to start with 2 reds round side out.try different combinations of brakes untill you find whats works for you and gives you the best distance and control..but remember if it works when casting a 4 ounce sinker it may blow up in your face when casting 4nbait in fishing conditions

on taht reel i like 17 lb line...it gives great distance and capacity while still being strong enough to get a fish in quickly...using too thick of line(say 25-30 pound test) will kill distance


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I had the red beaks installed.. As far as the spool tension i did'nt touch it so it be whatever the factory set.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a newbie myself but I just picked up a Daiwa 40HV. It's on an Ocean master 10'. IT casts like a champ. I strung it with 25lb mono to start. I have been throwing 4oz 60 yards + everytime. I have been taking it easy with the cast to keep from backlashing. I haven't had one yet. I put the red brakes in tonight and will see how they do.

I've fished freshwater baitcasters in the past, but I've always been partial to spinners.

When you release the spool does your weight drop to the ground or just sit still? I always set my baitcasters so the weight drops slowly. I adjust the tension as I change weight. If it drops too fast its a whole lot easier to backlash. To slow and you get no distance. Just because it was set at whatever tension in the box doesn't mean its the right setting. You never know who may have come along and messed with it. Just mess around with it and see what you can get to work.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the spool tension should be set so taht there is a veryy slight side to side movement of the spool.....it SHOULD NOT be set so that your lure/weight slowly drops when the reel is in free spool....it should not be used to slow the reel down..use the brake blocks and oil in the bearings for that..this will give you better distance

if you have both red brakes installed and u are not backlashing try just 1 flat side out..if u blow up put a white one on the other pin..if still blowing up stick with 2 reds round side out for now..and then try different brakes after u get fully comfortable with your reel...for me 1 red brake flat side out was perfect...it depends on the person tho


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok*

With me.. I do backlash... But it's becasue When I cast I don't see the sinker hit the ground, and I have not mastered the sounds of the reel. So I'm either thumbing it too soon or too late.. But when I do it right it doesn't back last. But one thing I noticed is sometimes when I cast the reel it seems to be spinning faster then line is be taken off, and it looks like it's going to backlash, but at the last minute it fixes itself. Any suggestions..?


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> the spool tension should be set so taht there is a veryy slight side to side movement of the spool.....it SHOULD NOT be set so that your lure/weight slowly drops when the reel is in free spool....


As a rookie to conventionals, I'd have to agree 100% percent with Chris. First one I bought a couple months ago, 6500 CL3, said "adjust the tension so the sinker drops slowly when you jiggle the tip of the rod" (or something close to that). Which I did. I could barely cast two ounces across the street with that setting. 

Being the brave soul that I am and having no fear of blow ups, I kept decreasing the tension and casting up the street. When I got to the point that I could see some fuzzies on the reel during the cast, I redid the "drop test".

The spool tension was free enuff that droping the two ounce sinker from a horiztonal rod position would actually cause overrun, i.e., there was no more tension.

When I got to the point where I could almost hit the car in the driveway four houses up the street, I figured it was time to go to the beach...

Simple physics really. The sinker must travel at a speed equal to the speed at which the reel dispenses line. If the reel is holding the sinker back, (too much spool tension), the result is less distance. If the spool is traveling faster than the sinker, then you build homes for the birds...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> But one thing I noticed is sometimes when I cast the reel it seems to be spinning faster then line is be taken off, and it looks like it's going to backlash, but at the last minute it fixes itself. Any suggestions..?



this is called "fluff"...too much is bad..but a few(say 1-3) coils of line wont hurt IMO..when going for big distance i try to tune the reel so 2 or 3 coils pop up when i relase..when im fishing i like my reels slower with no fluff so i run no risk of blowing up and having to pick a backlash out.

to fix this problem if you feel that u like the way your brake blocks are set up take some line off the reel..a little bit can make a difference...or if u want all teh capacity u can get re lube your spool bearings with thicker oil.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Listen to chris and again SCroll down the distance forum and read several of the posts there. Your questions have been asked before.

Oh on the side play qquestion I'm seeing the doc next week to pull the stiches. You want a slight side to side knock. Look for reel tuning Blackbeard responded several times and I believe he knows what he is doing. Digest and ask more questions. Oh by the way I will tell you about common knowledge places but the real favorites I will not, but I will tell you how to learn and find them for yourself.
Peace!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh listen to Chris Storrs
He does hold a distance casting title. He throws real well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

IMHO, the biggest word ya need to remember is *practice*.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I pretty sure*

I'm pretty sure that everyone has asked a question that has already been asked. If I ask a question It's because I have hooked and have not found what I'm looking for. Plus, maybe my problem is different because I have a funky way of casting or etc... What I'm trying to say is post a link to a similar discussion, or don't reply at all if my post bother you. For all the guys that have help a rookie out .... THANKS!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I'm pretty sure that everyone has asked a question that has already been asked. If I ask a question It's because I have hooked and have not found what I'm looking for. Plus, maybe my problem is different because I have a funky way of casting or etc... What I'm trying to say is post a link to a similar discussion, or don't reply at all if my post bother you. For all the guys that have help a rookie out .... THANKS!!


KMW, your profile doesn't say where you are located. If you can find someone that is local to you and cast together that would prolly help you more. I got with a local caster and added 20 yards to my cast in one session and now we fish together to boot.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No problem the answer is there. And it will fix your funky casting style which is probably the problem.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> .....then you build homes for the birds...


Yep, I been heppin the birds for years.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cdog I don't think he wants help he wants a gift.:--|


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't think he wants a gift, Digger, I think he's just wants a little help. 

It's hard to find things in the archives. I just spent a half an hour looking for a post where somebody was talking about how to take apart and clean a Penn reel, I couldn't find it. I know it's there someplace, but couldn't figure out where...

Not to mention that everything there is about fishing has probably been discussed three times here already, but if we all started just looking stuff up in the archives, we wouldn't have anything to talk about and we'd all have to go watch TV. I hate TV...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It was on the front page. Not the Archives. I'm not cruel. Just asking him to read the previous posts since many are similar. Then he would be able to refine his questions. Heck I need help from the guru's.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

*A nuder....*



kmw21230 said:


> Got TIPS?


thing is to not overthrow the rod, meaning try and pull the cast with the buttend of your stick and not overthrow with yer right hand(if yer a righty)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what chris said is great info, HOWEVER for you it will not help as much, bc his info is more for the intermediate caster than the first timer.

1. keep the red blocks in. the red blocks will be the control needed by 99% of people who fish this reel. if your not hittin 100yrds easy then messsing with brake blocks is like putting 104 octane gas in a honda and expecting it to perform like a race car.

2. clean the reel, the reel comes from the factory with alot of slop inside and out and all that grease and oil everywhere is not necessary.

3. the rod does 99% of your work for you, you do not need to cast like a spinning rod straight 12-6 with all power.

4. start very slow, if you dont think your casting too slow, then its too fast, start very slowly then at the very end snap!

5. i can relate it to tae kwon do. its like what we call a reverse punch. left arm straight right arm bent. now basically your lowerbody does a basebally swing (meaning transfer of weight as well as opening up your hips for power) and do a reverse punch. thats basically a cast for you. 

dont be too defensive, digger was just letting you know that if you do search your goign to find info from alot of the VERY GOOD casters that have already made posts on it, promise ya posts like mine wont help you half as much as some of the guys that no longer post very often who have posted about it. thats all he was tryin to tell ya

neil


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the infomation.. I'll take what you said I try to find the best casting method for me... I know most of you guys are better anglers, and hopefully I'll get a chance to meet you in person.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Neil thanks. I just get tired of the same answer and repeating. OK i will repeat in a short form. Casting is rocket science; it is Physics and nothing more. Learn the OTG cast first. Then once you have mastered that; then learn other casts(yes the ones you want to use). Search the web for John Holden and Neil Mackellow, they are from England and they know how to cast and John Holden is pretty good at teaching(buy his cd book). If you must look on this side of the pond and you are not looking for personal instruction go to breakawayusa and buy the Nick Meyers video it is very good (so I've been told).

Oh a note on casting styles certian actions create a style. But there are several parts of a good cast that have to work together thus creating a good style.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KMW,

Where are you located??

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Baltimore MD..*

Baltimore


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Put it in your Profile. Click on the UserCP top left. Makes it easier for everybody.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was going to see if you were close enough for some one on one help.

That's a little out of range... 

Tommy


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I took Storrs advice from this post and adjusted my spool so it had a little side to side play. I also installed the red brakes just to see. Hit the surf today and I am a changed man. I never (and mean never) thought I would prefer casting a conventional reel over a spinner. I've been a spinning man forever, but now for the big heaves I like the conventional.

My reel is a Daiwa 40HV. I'm liking it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Another one crosses to the Dark Side.....


----------

